# Installieren von WIN XP auf frischem PC



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. Dezember 2002)

Hi,ich hab nen komplett formatierten PC auf dem nix drauf ist.
Um überhaupt das Setup starten zu können nehm ich ne bootdisk.
Wenn ich jetzt das Setup starten will krieg ich die Meldung "This cannot be run in dos mode".
Fragt sich nur wie dann,was anderes hab ich ja nicht...;(


----------



## Tim C. (22. Dezember 2002)

Hast du auch ne original Windows CD ??? Die ist nämlich bootfähig, dann kannste dir die Diskette sparen und von CD booten. Thats afaik the only way.


----------



## sam (22. Dezember 2002)

wie wärs, wenn du dein cdrom-laufwerk als 1st bootdevice einstellst und dann von cd installierst?

edit: d´oh, zu spät


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. Dezember 2002)

Hmn,auf einmal hat er von CD gebootet.
Obwohl ich die schon die ganze Zeit im Laufwerk hatte.
Wenn ich jetzt XP installieren möchte,kommt nach wenigen Sekunden nach dem der Kopiervorgang gestartet wird so ein komischer blauer Bildschirm der mir erzählt das aus Sicherheitsgrünen Windows heruntergefahren wurde.

ME kann ich auch nicht installieren,wenn ich da das Setup starte hängt er sich bei der Leiste auf,wo das Setup geladen wird. ;((

Langsam glaub ich das der PC defekt ist.
Schon,komisch.

Und ja,ist Orginial.


----------



## sam (22. Dezember 2002)

ich tippe auf die festplatte...
versuch am besten das teil nochmal zu formatieren...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. Dezember 2002)

Damn,hat auch nix gebracht.


----------



## sam (22. Dezember 2002)

hmmmm, was sagt scandisk denn?


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Dezember 2002)

also Win2000 [Professional] hat ’nen 16&nbsp;bit-installer [*winnt.exe*] im verzeichnis *i386* auf der CD, eventuell hilft der [sollte bei XP auch drauf sein]. – allerdings müsste dieser installer ja beim booten von CD geladen werden.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. Dezember 2002)

Scandisk bringt keine Fehler.
Das Problem mit dem Booten geht ja jetzt.


----------



## sam (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *Scandisk bringt keine Fehler.
> Das Problem mit dem Booten geht ja jetzt. *


is klar...
was steht denn als fehlermeldung beim bluescreen, der dein system schützen soll? (kenn ich, hatte ich auch schon mal....unmountable boot device wars bei mir)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (23. Dezember 2002)

"Es wurde ein Problem festgestellt.
Windows wurde heruntergefahren.
Falls sie neue Treiber installiert haben deinstallieren sie diese usw....
Fehler in acpi.sys"

Und leider auch nicht immer an der selben Stelle... ;(


----------



## sam (23. Dezember 2002)

beängstigend...
sicher, dass die cd ein original ist?  
spaß beiseite: vielleicht is die cd kaputt!?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (23. Dezember 2002)

Jo,ich habs jetzt endlich installiert bekomen.
Leider stürzt es die ganze Zeit ohne Grund ab...
Me konnt ich auch plötzlich installieren,komischerweise wollt es nach dem Installen der Graka treiber nimmer booten *grr*.
Also was solls,hab den PC jetzt dahin gebracht,wenn die keinen Fehler finden,werd ich nen anderen nehmen.


----------



## goela (24. Dezember 2002)

Kann Dir keinen Tip geben, aber erzählen was ich mal bei einer Installation von Win98SE auf einem Rechner hatte, wo der Speicher im Eimer war.

- Installation würde immer wieder abgebrochen.
- Als ich es dann mal installieren konnte, da stürze Win98SE immer wieder ab.

Noch hin- und herprobieren habe ich ein Speichertestprogramm drüber laufen lassen und siehe da - Fehlerhafter Speicher! Ausgetauscht und das Problem war beseititg. Alles neu formatiert und neu installiert!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Januar 2003)

Tja,was soll ich sagen,PC war bei der Reperatur,RAM ausgetauscht und nun geht alles perfekt.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Januar 2003)

Aja,1 klein Frage noch:
-Ist es schlimm wenn ich 3 Geräte auf dem selben IRQ hab?


----------



## wackelpudding (5. Januar 2003)

ja, es ist schlimm, da jeder IRQ ein gerät eindeutig identifiziert [oder identifizieren sollte].


----------



## sam (5. Januar 2003)

soweit ich das weiss, gibt es auch genug geräte, die sich nen irq teilen können...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. Januar 2003)

Hmn,ich werds erstmal so lassen,gab noch keine Konflikte.
Weiß wer was die ganzen unterschiedlichen systeme bedeuten wenn man f5 während der win2000 install drückt?


----------

